# They only have 23l barrels left



## pmf2000 (Nov 21, 2012)

Is this too large for your standard kit?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe the standard kit is 6 gallons - 30 liters


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2012)

pmf2000, 23 liters is a shade over 6 gallons (6.076 gallons). If you just plan to use it for kits, it would be on the slightly small (I really meant to say on the "large" side) side given what those pesky "angels" tend to take when wine is aging in a barrel. I think if I were to make and age kits only, I would go with a 5 gallon (approximately 19 liters) barrel. However, if you don't mind topping off the barrel with other wine, the 23 liter will be fine. I have two 23 liter barrels and they are great for my use.


----------



## pmf2000 (Nov 21, 2012)

When I called Vadai, they did not have the 20l barrels. Only the 23l barrels remain. With the 23l barrels I would not have anything left over to top up with. With the standard 23l carboys, I only top up with water (if I do at all), when I rack from the primary. Of course, getting the barrel into Canada could prove to be even more problematic. So far, $100 for shipping. Yikes!


----------



## MrKevin (Nov 21, 2012)

PMF200
I live in Alaska and get my barrels shipped here for under $50. Check some of the sites that sell Vadai barrels. You should be able to find shipping at less then $100. But some sites want to make a big profit to ship up here.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 21, 2012)

opps, ok so my math sucked, I was thinking 30 bottles (750 ml) my apologies.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2012)

pmf2000 said:


> When I called Vadai, they did not have the 20l barrels. Only the 23l barrels remain. With the 23l barrels I would not have anything left over to top up with. With the standard 23l carboys, I only top up with water (if I do at all), when I rack from the primary. Of course, getting the barrel into Canada could prove to be even more problematic. So far, $100 for shipping. Yikes!


 
PMF, there are several ways to get around this and to increase the amount of wine you are making, even with a kit. One way is to add some grape concentrate and water (making sure not to either increase or decrease the SG substantially, add just water and sugar wihich would dilute the body of the wine while keeping the ABV the same or, as I have often done, add a complementary fruit or fruit puree to the primary. For example, I recently made a batch of Barolo from a kit and added a 96 oz can of Blackberry puree to the primary.


----------



## dmmdtm (Nov 21, 2012)

In my limited experience (5th batch, 3rd in barrel), I'm making 23l kits, racking into 6 gallon CB's, topped to within 2 inches of the bung. When I rack to my 23l Vidal barrel, I usually have about 1 full bottle extra. I set this aside and use to offset the "angels share". When I come out of the barrel I use any remaining in the bottle and then similar wine as needed to get the 6 gal carboy topped up. I have heard that the vidai barrels tend to run just a little under FWIW. Derek


----------



## pmf2000 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks guys (and gal)! If I can find a cheap way to get it to Canada, I will pull the trigger on getting one.


----------



## sdb8440 (Nov 25, 2012)

My wine making partner and I ordered a 23l, shipped to Calgary AB (along with a few accessories) for about $50 via Morewinemaking.com. Most surprisingly Fedex was cheaper than USPS and no customs duties. Give it a try.

Scott


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 8, 2013)

*Looking for my first barrel.*

I have a friend that is growing grapes and I am making kits and getting buckets of chilean must, I would like to get a barrel for my garage, maybe 2 this place is really good on prices, I found some locally for over 100 a barrel and they are in WI so its over a hour drive.


----------

